
The Default Major - Skating Through B-School - timr
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/04/17/education/edlife/edl-17business-t.html?_r=1&hp
======
shanked
The higher-education system is in trouble the way I see it. I was a business
major (Management) and spent ~5 hours each week on average (5
courses/semester) and graduated with decent grades.

I've since enrolled in graduate CS program. Taking 1-2 classes, I spend 10-20
hours each week outside of class. The contrast between CS and Business courses
is ridiculous. I feel that my time as an undergrad was almost worthless.

I'm unsure of why the Business degree was so "easy", but my inclination is
that colleges want to keep their enrollment high ($$$) so they try to keep
less-than-stellar student's enrolled by watering down the requirements.

I'd be interested to learn whether standardized tests should be implemented
for colleges/universities to ensure that student's are getting an education
worth the price of enrollment.

~~~
orev
Or maybe most students in Business don't really expect to do any real work
when they get out. The persistent image presented of the successful
businessperson is one who shoots from the hip and doesn't stop to take names,
because they're just so damn good they can rule the world without actually
trying. They don't need no stinkin education, that's for suckers and the nerds
who will all be reporting to them in a few years anyway.

I have no doubt that there are all sorts of interesting things to study in
business, but given how the rewards currently work in the business world, the
only thing the matters is who you know and how much money you can squeeze from
a company by killing all of their actual innovation.

------
jgamman
single page:
[http://www.nytimes.com/2011/04/17/education/edlife/edl-17bus...](http://www.nytimes.com/2011/04/17/education/edlife/edl-17business-t.html?_r=2&hp=&pagewanted=all)

